# [SOLVED] D-Link DUB-E100 driver issue

## hanni_ali

eth0 is running the dhcp server

eth2 is the usb ethernet device, it's a D-Link DUB-E100 RevB it requires a little tinkering with the kernel code to get it working Rev A works fine though (apparently)

http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/7/3/327 has how to get it working.

But I think i've either done something wrong or it's not going to work at all, when running dhcpcd it only looks for an inet6 address not inet (v4), see below.

```

ifconfig:

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0B:6A:A3:08:0A

inet addr:192.168.132.254 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

inet6 addr: fe80::20b:6aff:fea3:80a/64 Scope:Link

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:468 (468.0 b)

Interrupt:16 Base address:0xd400

eth2 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:80:C8:38:6E:65

inet6 addr: fe80::280:c8ff:fe38:6e65/64 Scope:Link

UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:688 (688.0 b)

```

dmesg shows only (wrt eth2):

```

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

```

I can assign a v4 address to the device however it cannot be pingged although the light does flash.

any ideas I've been banging my head against this for a few days now.

----------

## hanni_ali

I sorted this by patching the asix.c driver file with upstream 2.6.18 kernel patch and removing conflicting variables.

Now it works like a dream, should be fine with 2.6.18 and newer kernels without any problem.

Hanni

----------

## ChojinDSL

I've got the same chipset. Could you tell me how you patched the driver?

e.g. Could you list step by step instructions?

----------

## hanni_ali

Sure,

The patch is here:

kernel.org patch

Use right click and save as

You need to patch this file: /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/net/asix.c

If this is the first time you are using patch i suggest reading through man patch.

If I remember correctly I needed to then edit the file and comment out some parts which weren't necessary because I was using a 2.6.17 kernel and the incompatabilities were expecting objects present in the 2.6.18 kernel. Let me know if you need any more help and let me know if you sort it ok.

Good luck

Hanni

----------

## ChojinDSL

Could you tell me the exact command you used to patch the kernel?

I seem to be having trouble with it.

By the way, do you know if that patch has been included in the main kernel yet?

----------

## hanni_ali

I assume I used

patch /path/to/gregkh-usb-usb-asix-add-ax88178-support-and-many-other-changes.patch asix.c

when in the /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/net/ dir.

I'm still running 2.6.17 but I just read the relevant file in 2.6.18 and it appears to have the DUB-E100, it may be worth trying a new kernel first.

One of the important parts of the patch was

+	// DLink DUB-E100 H/W Ver B1

+	USB_DEVICE (0x07d1, 0x3c05),

+	.driver_info = (unsigned long) &ax88772_info,

+}, {

Note the Ver B1, I can't find this in the new source. I suggest testing the 2.6.18 kernel, but it may not work. It should though the discussion I got the patch from was about supporting the new DUB chip.

----------

## hanni_ali

Plus i checked out your graphics stuff i notice you use blender and I'm currently vaguely looking after the DrQueue ebuild have you tried it?

----------

## ChojinDSL

I've tried DrQueue, but that was a while ago when I had more machines lying around. 

Back then I installed manually.

----------

## hanni_ali

Did you sort out the Dlink usb ethernet device ok?

----------

## ChojinDSL

Well sort of. The USB Lan card seems to be working, but I cant seem to be able to get connected to my DSL provider via rp-pppoe. 

I have explained in detail what I'm trying to do in this post.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521330.html

----------

## ChojinDSL

Well it seems I'm a bit further in my rp-pppoe problem.

It seems that the fault lies with the DUB-E100 USB Device.

As I mentioned in my other post. I have a Kurobox. The DUB-E100 is for the kurobox. For testing purposes, I installed the device on my laptop using kernel-2.6.19-rc4. Worked without problems.

However it doesnt seem to work properly on my kurobox. I installed the device using the same kernel on the kuro box and then connected a crossover LAN cable between my kuro and my laptop. They cant see each other. The lamps light up on the lan ports of both the laptop and the kuro, but they cant ping each other.

----------

## hanni_ali

crossover lan? i assume this means direct connection rather than through a hub?

Have you started a dhcp server? dnsmasq is good for this in my opinion

Then you shouldhopefully be able to ping, i think just putting a cable between them isn't enough.

Hanni

----------

## ChojinDSL

If you put a cross-over cable between to hosts and configure both ends with a valid ip adress, then of course they should be able to ping each other. Otherwise, what would the point be of a cross-over cable.

Besides, I tested the same setup between my laptop and my desktop. No problems there.

----------

